# Any cons in the south-west of england



## SCW (Sep 23, 2008)

does anyone know of any cons in the south-west of england and if so when are they on?


----------



## codewolf (Sep 24, 2008)

dunno about the south-west, however there is a con going on in london called RBW this year (november time) LINKAGE


----------



## SCW (Sep 24, 2008)

thax for that ill look in to it


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah i doubt if there will be any in the south west of England, it's way to quiet down here XD


----------



## Madness (Sep 24, 2008)

codewolf said:


> dunno about the south-west, however there is a con going on in london called RBW this year (november time) LINKAGE



I have been trying to decide for a few days now if i should go to RBW or not, i can afford it (just) but ill be in a bad way money wise up until January. Has anyone here been to it before and is it worth it?


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

I wish the south-west had more stuff down here. The closest meets are in Hampshire (Plymouth and Southhampton) run by Hantsfurs here's a link to a good place to find out what's going on where http://www.londonfurs.org/


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Oct 31, 2009)

how long will the cons be around in england


----------

